
Dupes and Fellow Travelers (1949) - brudgers
https://books.google.com/books?id=U04EAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA1&pg=PA42#v=twopage&q&f=false
======
082349872349872
Meanwhile, in japan:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_Course](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_Course)

and in germany:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Intelligence_Service#H...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Intelligence_Service#History)

Good thing we live in the age of the internet, so We (at nearly all
socioeconomic statuses) can correspond with Them (idem), and discover to what
extent we differ or share similarities.

(What strikes me most about looking at old soviet and central asian stuff is
how fashion really was global: 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's are readily identifiable
by clothing and hairstyles. No matter which side of the iron curtain one may
have been on, we all looked silly to today's eyes. E.g., the leg warmers in
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UuGZXnEXCY&t=493](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UuGZXnEXCY&t=493)
)

------
rshnotsecure
1930's and 1940's was called the "golden age of fronts" for exactly this
reason.

Highly recommend looking into the institute of Pacific Relations (IPR) our of
Hawaii. Basically a group of outsiders conned one of the Rockefeller's into
funding it throughout that time and even through the depression.

~~~
pessimizer
This is a blacklist. If you like this, you'll love Red Channels.

[https://www.amazon.com/Red-Channels-Primary-Sources-
Publishi...](https://www.amazon.com/Red-Channels-Primary-Sources-
Publishing/dp/1546848894)

